# Nikon P900 zoom!!!!!!!!!



## TheJock (Aug 5, 2015)

I saw this video on a Facebook page that I frequent, the zoom capabilities of point and shoot cameras is astounding!!!
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=860138974053199&id=100001713126945


----------

